# Boer buck breeding



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Helllo, i am located in California hour north of Sacramento....I am looking for a buck to breed with my does, I need him registered, color doesn’t matter a whole lot, I just want to see what I can get first....wouldn’t like to pay more than $100 dollars for breeding fee definitely less than $200. Thank you! I know this is a long shot to find someone close but i thought I’d atleast try


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help, but I have a closed herd.

How far are you willing to travel?

Most breeders require testing your does, prior to. They must test clean.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Wish I could help, but I have a closed herd.
> 
> How far are you willing to travel?
> 
> Most breeders require testing your does, prior to. They must test clean.


I found someone who is letting me breed my does with their buck and I sent in blood samples yesterday to make sure they are clean, thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------

